# Is it possible to miscarry without any blood loss?



## susanalex (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi

Hope you can help. I'm 7w 2ds preg. This morning at 4am I went to the toilet, when I looked in the bowl I saw a whitish/red blob  (1 inch long) with something that resembled red string coming from the middle. It looked to me like a fetus with the umbilical cord attached.

There wasn't any blood at all. Could this be  the fetus or my imagination. I had my scan a few hours later which showed one heartbeat all ok. Is it possible that the blob was it's twin.

Thanks
Sualex


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Hun

its really hard to say, without having seen it myself. You need to concerntrate on the fact that you have seen a happy heartbeat. Sorry I couldn't help anymore  

Take care x


----------

